# multimedia audio controller and video drivers



## SweetAngel (Apr 30, 2011)

I am having the same issue...i formatted and re-installed WinXP on my Intel Pentium 4; however this was a computer from an old friend who didn't keep any disks (i know..shameful). So now in device manager I have a yellow question mark beside the multimedia audio controller and video. NO sound except the occasional beep...I've been looking on the interenet and tried several drivers and chipsets...not sure what to do now...Anyways, here are the specs for this computer...please help...Been trying for about a month and can't seem to get it right. Thank you.........


AIDA64 Extreme Edition 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Version AIDA64 v1.60.1300 
Benchmark Module 2.7.345-x32 
Homepage AIDA64 | PC Benchmark | System Diagnostics | Network Inventory 
Report Type Report Wizard [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
Computer SLY-OBCKSWLBDD4 
Generator Sly 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP RTM) 
Date 2011-04-29 
Time 20:50 
Summary 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Computer: 
Computer Type ACPI Uniprocessor PC 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 
OS Service Pack 3 
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18702 (IE 8.0) 
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 
Date / Time 2011-04-29 / 20:50 

*Motherboard: 
* CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 2800 MHz (21 x 133) 
Motherboard Name Lite-On NR146 
Motherboard Chipset Intel Morgan Hill i865GV 
System Memory [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
DIMM1: Samsung M3 68L3223ETM-CCC 256 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) 
DIMM2: Kingston K [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
BIOS Type AMI (04/13/05) 
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1) 
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 

Display: 
Video Adapter Intel Extreme Graphics 2 
3D Accelerator Intel Extreme Graphics 2 

Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter Analog Devices AD1888 @ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3] 

Storage: 
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers 
Disk Drive ST340015A (40 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100) 
Optical Drive LITE-ON CD-RW SOHR-4839S (48x/32x/48x CD-RW) 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK 

Partitions: 
C: (NTFS) [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
Total Size [ TRIAL VERSION ] 

Input: 
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Mouse Microsoft PS/2 Mouse 

Network: 
Primary IP Address [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
Primary MAC Address 00-0F-FE-38-E4-05 
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection (172. [ TRIAL VERSION ]) 

Peripherals: 
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3] 
USB2 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3] 

DMI: 
DMI BIOS Vendor American Megatrends Inc. 
DMI BIOS Version 1.15 
DMI System Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard 
DMI System Product HP dx2000 MT (PX837AA) 
DMI System Version 
DMI System Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
DMI System UUID [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer Lite-On Tech. 
DMI Motherboard Product 08FCh 
DMI Motherboard Version D01 
DMI Motherboard Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
DMI Chassis Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard 
DMI Chassis Version 
DMI Chassis Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
DMI Chassis Asset Tag [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
DMI Chassis Type Desktop Case 
DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets 4 / 2 

Computer Name 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Type Class Computer Name 
Computer Comment Logical 
NetBIOS Name Logical SLY-OBCKSWLBDD4 
DNS Host Name Logical sly-obckswlbdd4 
DNS Domain Name Logical 
Fully Qualified DNS Name Logical sly-obckswlbdd4 
NetBIOS Name Physical SLY-OBCKSWLBDD4 
DNS Host Name Physical sly-obckswlbdd4 
DNS Domain Name Physical 
Fully Qualified DNS Name Physical sly-obckswlbdd4


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi as far as i can tell the board was for Hp machines so you might try here 
Software & Driver Downloads Compaq Presario 5300US Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------

